# [IE6] öffnet keine Links im neuen Fenster



## Carndret (30. März 2003)

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich das Problem, dass ich Links nicht mehr durch "in neuem Fenster öffnen" aufrufen kann.
Auch wenn ein Link versucht eine andere Seite in einem neuen Fenster zu öffnen, öffnet sich zwar ein neuer IE jedoch ohne die Seite zu laden (ist einfach durchsichtig). In der Adressleiste zeigt er auch nichts an.


----------



## Sinac (30. März 2003)

Deinstallieren, Opera 7.01  drüber!


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. März 2003)

Oder einfach mal vorm Fragen die verfluchte SUCHE einsetzen....

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21619&highlight=ie+links+neu+fenster

*huch* Eine Suche ist ja ein lustiges Beiwerk im Forum, ist das Absicht?


----------



## Carndret (31. März 2003)

1. Opera werde ich nie wieder benutzen und Netscape erst recht nicht.
2. Man kann nicht immer die Suche benutzen und dann erst 100 Beiträge durchschauen um ja nicht eine Frage doppelt zu posten.
Ich suche (fast) immer erst bevor ich etwas Frage, nur manchmal trifft man eben nicht die richtigen Stichwörter um zu seinem gewünschten Problem zu kommen. 
Außerdem weiß ich erst seit 1 min, dass ein Suchwort endlich auch nur aus 3 Buchstaben bestehen darf   .

[EDIT]: und 3. Es hat bei mir nicht funktioniert!


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. März 2003)

1. Sag niemals Nie  
2. Man KANN die Suche immer benutzen und man erhält mit den richtigen Suchworten auch nicht so viele Beiträge angezeigt (*heee Mods, wie wäre es mal mit einem "Wie suche ich richtig Tut?" *g*)
3. Sorry, hab gehofft es hilft 

Mein letzter Tipp ist das Microsoft Forum zum IE. Jetzt net lachen   aber da wird Sie geholfen. Habe mal ein fieses Problem mit dem IE 5 für Macintosh gehabt. Stundenlang gegoogelt und nix gefunden, schließlich verzweifelt dort gepostet und keine 24 Stunden später die richtige Lösung


----------



## wackelpudding (1. April 2003)

blöde frage: schon mal versucht neuzuinstallieren?


----------



## Carndret (1. April 2003)

Ging irgendwie nicht aber ich habe auf der Microsoft Seite (eigendlich nach etwas ganz anderem) geschaut und bin dann zufällig auf eine Seite mit meinem Problem gekommen.
Ich musste ein paar DLLs neu registrieren sonst nichts  .

Hier die Seite vom Microsoft Support:
*"In neuem Fenster öffnen" funktioniert nicht in Internet Explorer*


----------

